
Ask HN: Would a platform-indep devtool installer be useful? I'm building one - rushi_agrawal
I had this idea where there is just one command to install something (e.g. docker) on any machine, be it Ubuntu or Fedora or Mac, for development purposes. More information in the readme:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rushiagr&#x2F;xin<p>Do you think it is going to be useful?
======
moondev
you mean like a package manager? what's wrong with apt, brew etc

also there already is a command to install docker on any machine

curl -sSL [https://get.docker.com/](https://get.docker.com/) | sh

and as a bonus:

[https://xkcd.com/1654/](https://xkcd.com/1654/)

~~~
rushi_agrawal
> you mean like a package manager? what's wrong with apt, brew etc

Yes, like a universal package manager, but only for quick and dirty dev
environment setup. The problem with apt, brew etc is that brew is for Mac
only, and APT is for debian-like distros only.

the script at [https://get.docker.com/](https://get.docker.com/) is exactly
what I was thinking of building. Thanks for the pointer. Now I can't think of
anything for which Xin-like thing would be useful apart from Vagrant
installation.

